# My Spin on Fujimi's 1/24 Spinner



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

First, I'd like to give credit to robiwon for his great photos on how he did the doors, nice work......:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave: It's been some time since I've built a car, but than again, the Spinner's not just any car, I hope I do it justice..... I cut the body, removed the floor, cut the canopy and tested the light bar, it's a start.... I hope it doesn't take as long as the B-9 did.... Why doesn't the Youtube viewer show anymore, all I get is the url text not the window like before ???????


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

"This is gonna be good!"


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> "This is gonna be good!"


Thank you my friend....


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Glad I inspired you! I'll be following your build. One day I'll get back to mine. For the doors, make absolutely sure your hinges are square or the doors will not open and close properly.
What LEDs did you use for the rotating beacons? The effect looks fabulous!


----------



## J_Indy (Jan 28, 2013)

REALLY nice effects. 

FYI - you CAN do a multi-tasking of sorts if you don't use delay() and use time deltas in your effect calls (see example "Blink without delay" in IDE).

Another way I've tried it to do it physically by connecting smaller chips to the main one using I2C and split code across them, using the master to call the slaves when required.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The lights look outstanding. I'm looking forward to watching the rest of your build.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Those lights are amazing! Well beyond my capabilities, but so cool to see. I'm afraid that when (if) I build mine, it won't be lit up!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

robiwon said:


> What LEDs did you use for the rotating beacons? The effect looks fabulous!


Thank you, I used 0603 SMD LEDs.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

J_Indy said:


> REALLY nice effects.


Thanks, I couldn't be happier with the way they turned out.
On with the doors....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Xenodyssey said:


> The lights look outstanding. I'm looking forward to watching the rest of your build.


Thank you, I'll try and move faster on this build.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> Those lights are amazing! Well beyond my capabilities, but so cool to see. I'm afraid that when (if) I build mine, it won't be lit up!


Thank you very much and I truly hope you change your mind and at least give lighting a try....


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

I hope this will be a loooong and funny build. A source of delight every night, after a good working day. :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Teslabe's a _wizard_, mind you!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy heck, those lights!

Seriously, even if you suddenly can the build and never touch the Spinner again, the fact you somehow, some wizard craft, build those lights, completely blows my mind.

I think there are some Japanese builders who may wet themselves in frustration that they didn't do that first. 

Exceptional work! I can't wait to see how this turns out! 

(watch, dude will build his own 'smoke box' to shoot his photos.  )


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

teslabe said:


> Thank you very much and I truly hope you change your mind and at least give lighting a try....


Well... I've done okay (mostly) lighting my Iron Man builds, but the flashing and all that? Not ready for that.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

So, soldered them all to speaker wire and then rolled it up to fit in the dome. Awesome!How are you soldering them so perfectly? What's your set up for soldering these tiny LEDs? I was using my self closing tweezers to grip each LED.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fernando Mureb said:


> I hope this will be a loooong and funny build.


Fernando, I hope you meant fun, If it turns out funny, then, I did screw it up.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Teslabe's a _wizard_, mind you!


Thanks, now where's that frog?????


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Holy heck, those lights!
> 
> Seriously, even if you suddenly can the build and never touch the Spinner again, the fact you somehow, some wizard craft, build those lights, completely blows my mind.
> 
> ...


Wow Steve, that was one of the nicest comments I've ever received, I humbly say thank you....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

robiwon said:


> What's your set up for soldering these tiny LEDs?


I use blue painter's tape, one piece sticky side up and two to hold it down.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Just a quick update, got the doors removed, next weekend will be cleaning them up, adding interior sides where the doors were and adding their hinges.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

teslabe said:


> Wow Steve, that was one of the nicest comments I've ever received, I humbly say thank you....:wave:


I wouldn't write it if I didn't mean it. If there was some way you could manufacture, or otherwise mass produce those lights, the very idea of working 1/24 scale old-school 'bubblegum' police lights, illusion of ROTATING police lights, you could revolutionize some aspects of model building. People have been getting by with just a simple blinking LED in police lightbars for decades. 

My god, could you imagine the potential? Imagine a 'fusion core' like the Jupiter II, only instead of a series of lights on a chaser circuit, there's a series of ROTATING lights in each space! What a wild effect THAT would be, huh? 

Sorry, just unreasonably excited by that.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Any updates on this! 

I was quite looking forward to the mods you were going to do with this.

Cheers :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Simply anazing! Bravo!

Forgive if I missed something. ...could you tell us if you designed 
the light circuitry or is it available retail ...schematic or complete?


----------



## Neo-uk (May 6, 2007)

Have you stopped building this Tes ?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Neo-uk said:


> Have you stopped building this Tes ?


No, simply set it aside for now, I got distracted with the Bandai 1/144 MF, it just screemed "Build me First....." You know how those Models can be, So demanding......


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

rowdylex said:


> Any updates on this!
> 
> I was quite looking forward to the mods you were going to do with this.
> 
> Cheers :wave:


I'm so very sorry I missed this post, had to have been out of town. I hope to get back to it after the Bandai build....:wave:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

fluke said:


> Simply anazing! Bravo!
> 
> Forgive if I missed something. ...could you tell us if you designed
> the light circuitry or is it available retail ...schematic or complete?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ATMEAG3...428?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c7f792b6c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Geeetech-ne...912384?hash=item1a0048ac40:g:MF8AAOSw3xJVWZNy

Wow fluke, Thank you very much for the kind remarks and again, don't know how I missed your post, I'm so very sorry..... To answer your question, I'm using an Arduino "Pro-Mini" to control the light bars, they can be had from ebay for under $3.00 with free shipping, but be sure you pick up a FTDI Breakout Board for programming it....:thumbsup:


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh neat! I've never used arduino before. They're so cheap and small. I have the fujimi spinner as well as Randy Coopers 1/12 scale spinner. Thought about buying the voodoo fx kit for Randy's spinner, but it's 175.00. It would be simple enough to just get the lighting kit and install it in the bigger spinner kit. It's not a complex circuit. Looking at what you did makes me want to learn how to program the arduino board. I can't wait until I move to a bigger place, so I have space for a little storage/workshop area.


----------



## texhonolize (Aug 26, 2014)

*Spinner tutorial*

This Japanese guy has got a nice Spinner and other sci-fi builds. Check out his tutorials. You don't need to know Japanese if you're a master builder to do the same.
Do a search for dorobo hige blog for tips and tricks, which will save time. He did an excellent job on this and many other sci-fi kits.


----------



## tedkitus (Jun 19, 2008)

You mean this? 
Fujimi Spinner

he does great work, but it's nothing new. He has PDFs you can download for most of his builds. You can pretty much look at the pictures and figure out what he's doing, or translate the PDF through software translation. You don't need to be a master builder to replicate what he's done. You need patience, a steady hand and a eye for detail.


----------

